#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  Which is the best accounting software?

## Moana

Hi Guys!


If were going back to school, choosing your undergraduate major or just curious about the finance and accounting worlds, you may be wondering what the difference is between accounting and finance.

Which is the best accounting software?

----------

